# Great Day at "Fitchburg Rides" Swap and Iver Johnson Show



## Handyman (Jun 23, 2018)

What a great day at the Fitchburg Rides Swap, the day started out a little cool with some light showers but it cleared up quickly. We had the largest number of vendors and the biggest attendance we have ever seen this year. Lots of bikes and cash changed hands, and our new spacious location worked out beautifully. Also, the attendance was fantastic at the Fitchburg Historical Societies recently opened Iver Johnson Show.

Go Here For More Pics: https://www.facebook.com/FITchburg-RIDES-277960232363396/


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2018)

Very Cool!


----------



## Handyman (Jun 23, 2018)

This incredible motorized "tricycle" showed up today at the Fitchburg Rides Swap.  This was in the Iver Johnson Factory on River St in Fitchburg when they closed the doors and auctioned off everything inside.  Perhaps the Iver Johnson Company  bought it to study it?  Who knows, but it was in the factory for a long time..... Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 24, 2018)

I had a lot of fun. Sold a bunch of stuff, talked to a few Caber's. That tricycle was crazy cool !


----------

